# Treestands vs liability



## Taz834 (Feb 27, 2008)

Are we responsible for injuries to others if they use our stands? I belong to a club w/ multiple bowhunters. One certain bowhunter put 6 ladder stands in one day. We're allowed to place stands Sept. 1 then remove by Feb.1. He placed his early morning, first day. The stands are in funnel areas and only about 50 acres of woods. In other words....took all the hot spots and left only the middle of the cornfield! He won't give permission to hunt his stands cause of claimed liability.
Though this is a club property, he has seized all the land for himself. What do you do? I could place my stands on the same damn tree if I'd like but I'm trying to keep it all calm. SO....is he right w/ the liability issue if he gave permission? Or....what if I hunted without permission and I fell? I can handle the confrontations w/ this guy personally but was wondering legalities of permission vs. no permission. Any have a similar situation?


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like you guys need to adjust your by-laws. For such a small tract of land you should only be able to put up 1 or 2 stands.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Guess someone over looked that reg.....id get that fixed ASAP. Also pretty sure the actual land owner would be liable for any accidents. Good luck with that one.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe every one should discuss his options with him...
...He allows use of the stands.
...He removes most of his stands.
...He finds his stands in an ugly pile in the middle of the cornfield.
What he is doing isn't right.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

He's not the president of your club is he?


----------

